# BROUGHT TO ME OVER TWO YEARS AGO



## Sodbuster (Jan 8, 2013)

This was absolutely by far the best electronic equipment I have ever scraped. If this was intact when I got ahold of it I would of hung it on the wall someplace. 

Unfortunately the guy who brought it to me had attempted to cut the wiring harness out of it ( I think he was after the aluminium frame ), and gave up after making a mess of it. 

He gave it to me if I withheld the aluminum frame housing for him. Most happy to do that , and I would do it again any day.

It was two drawers out of a mainframe computer I think. One of the drawers had two rows with about 
20 card / slots with most of the cards already removed. I told him I wanted the cards too, witch he rounded up and brought buy on another trip. 

Ever seen a grown man drool, this stuff was mesmerizing, reeking with gold, I have never seen anything like it.

All card slot pins and bulkhead pass through barrel connectors were very heavily plated. I remember one of those barrels ( about the size of a drinking straw 2" long ) would fizz for most of 90 seconds in my stripping cell, and that didn't touch the plating on the inside. 

Even the wiring harness was a very bright silver or maybe even palladium clad fine strand about 22 and some 14, 12, and 10 gage copper wire. I do still have the wire all striped down filling a coffee can. The wiring harness was like the roots of a tree, starting out about 2.5" in diameter and branching down smaller and smaller to single pairs. The entire harness was laced up like a pair of sneakers with a tough nylon string or cord, and ty strapped in place all by hand I would think. All soldering of the connections was likely done by hand too.

I wish that I had taken some before and after pictures. 
I do still have some of the remnants and some of the lesser quality riser cards laying around with the edge fingers still attached somewhere I think. 

I broke this all down about 2 years ago and I haven't cleaned out my cell yet but it's all mixed up now with other stuff. Afraid I'm not good with keeping track of the numbers.

Anyways here is a picture of the service stickers from his aluminum cabinets. I'll see if I can find some of the pieces I haven't stripped yet. 

You guys are my inspiration, I learned it all right here on the great GRF.

Ray


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 9, 2013)

Just some of the cards. 

The cards where kind of like a byproduct. Those purple header connecters have some really heavy plating, as do the jumper wire slot top solder pegs.

Ray


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 9, 2013)

And one more


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 9, 2013)

I think this is some parts from the Apollo space program. The cards looks like vintage computer parts and could easily get some serious money if you find the right collector.
Both vintage computer collectors and space program collectors could be interested in this.

I would try to find out more about the collectors value before scrapping it.

Göran


----------



## trashmaster (Jan 9, 2013)

Great looking boards ;;;; Thanks for the pic's


----------

